# D2 Neuanfang, welche Klasse eignet sich zum Anfangen?



## Thí (14. Februar 2009)

Moin zusammen,

da ich mich von den raids und den Leuten in WoW etwas gelangweilt fühle zur Zeit, suche ich wieder abwechslung was zocken betrifft und hab mal wieder richtig Lust Diablo 2 zu zocken.
Zuletzt gespielt hab ich zur Ladder 3 - closed b.net/Europe/Ladder mit mehreren Chars über 90 mit sehr gutem Equipment.
Da ich den Account nun schon seid mehr als 2 Jahren nicht mehr genutzt hab, ist er natürlich weg (gelöscht). Aber was solls, die Chars wären jetzt sowieso NonLadder und darauf hab ich nicht wirklich Lust.

Angefangen hab ich damals mit einer Assasine auf Fallen geskillt. Das lässt sich anfangs noch recht gut bewerkstelligen, der Schaden ist gut. Aber im Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle gibt es Großräumig verteilt Biester mit Blitzimmunität. Das macht mit schlechtem Eqip und dadurch wenig Alternativen wenig Spaß. Ich hätte sehr gern wieder eine Trap-Assa, denke aber es wäre besser sich erstmal einen Char zu erstellen der auch in der Hölle Problemlos alleine durchrotzen kann um Runen, Gems, Items usw. zu farmen für den zukünftigen Trap-Assa-Twink.

Meine Frage jetzt an die D2-Freaks da draussen, welche Klasse (inkl. Skillung) eignet sich denn gut für einen Einsteiger? Überlegt hab ich mir schonmal Pala (Hammerdin) oder einen Barbaren (Frenzy), was meint ihr?

Mfg


----------



## Shaxul (14. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte dir spontan auch zu einem Hammerdin geraten. Habe damals sehr gerne Sorceress gespielt, aber da haste halt auch das angesprochene Probleme mit den immunen Gegnern, wenn du dich auf einen Baum spezialiserst.


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Februar 2009)

Hammerdin?
Der Hammerdin ist der am stärksten auf gutes Equip aka den reichen Spieler fokussierte Char. Keine Ahnung, wie man sowas einem Neueinsteiger raten kann.

Recht günstig kommst du mit einer Zauberin weg, auch ein Werwolf oder -bär wäre denkbar. Sind beide für den Anfang recht günstig auszustatten und können trotzdem was reißen.


----------



## finahti (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich würd dir empfehlen mit einer blizzsoso so ca. bis lvl85 zu spielen. Dann kannst du locker meph runs auf hell machen und dir items farmen. Danach kannste dann nen hammerdin oder assa anfangen.

mfg


----------



## FieserFiesling (16. Februar 2009)

der entspannteste anfangs-char ist und bleibt der summoner...
mit dem hast auf allen schwierigkeitsgraden keinerlei probleme. auf hoelle kannst du dann auch mit dem dann items fuer andere chars farmen!


----------



## Slam (21. Februar 2009)

Also lieber Bloodberry^^. Wer mir erzählen will der Hammerdin sei keine Anfangsklasse der hat Diablo nicht gespielt. @ Tread Ersteller Mach dir en Hammerdin brauchste nur Hämmer casten und en vernünftigen Skill Baum raussuchen und bäng haust alles weg. Keine Ahnung wie man hier darauf kommt das der Hammerdin für Anfänger ungeeignet sei. Wahrscheinlich unzureichendes Wissen^^.

Grüsse aus Diablohausen, denn da wohn ich und darum sag ich auch das der Hammerdin en pissiger Anfangschar ist^^.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele das Spiel seit Release und ich spiele es noch immer.
Ich denke schon, dass ich Ahnung von eigentlich jeder Klasse habe, sei es nun Orb-Sorc, FC-WB oder Hammerdin, habe fast alles schon gespielt.

Und du kommst mit dem Hammerdin in Hölle nunmal nicht sonderlich weit, wenn du absolut keine Grundlage an Items hast.


----------



## Rakanisha (21. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich spiele das Spiel seit Release und ich spiele es noch immer.
> Ich denke schon, dass ich Ahnung von eigentlich jeder Klasse habe, sei es nun Orb-Sorc, FC-WB oder Hammerdin, habe fast alles schon gespielt.
> 
> Und du kommst mit dem Hammerdin in Hölle nunmal nicht sonderlich weit, wenn du absolut keine Grundlage an Items hast.



Dem kann ich nur Zustimmen. Als ich damals wieder mit D2 Angefangen hab, hab ich mir auch nen Hammerdin gemacht. Aber den hab ich ab Hölle vorerst wieder eingefrohren und mir ne Blizz Sorc auf 85+ gemacht um erstmal anständiges Equip zu besorgen.


----------



## myadictivo (22. Februar 2009)

naja der hammerdin braucht viel +skill und ne ordentliche portion fast cast. aber man kann ihn eigentlich auch gut spielen ohne jetzt die teuersten runenwörter verbaut zu haben. dann läuft man halt "nur" mit uniques rum und hat trotzdem ordentliche killspeed. die teile kann man sich ja recht schnell ertraden. wenn man selffound usw spielen will bietet sich der summoner aber wirklich an. problemloser gehts nun wirklich nicht. imho keine große equipabhängigkeit und mit dem hab ich sogar immer alleine baalruns auf hell gemacht... hat halt immer was gedauert, aber ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe immer sehr gerne ne fire sorc gezockt mit der kann man auch ab und zu mal schön PvP machen...  an sonsten wenn du ein PvP fan bist ich hab auch immer gerne eine Trap assa gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein Hammerdin ist immer cool aber davon gibt es schon so viele im B-net


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (22. Februar 2009)

ne MF-Ice-Sorce, kannste Hölle mit gute MF Runs machen und schnell gutes Equip für deine nächsten Chars farmen. Das Problem hierbei ist natürlich das Mulen, wenn du niemanden hast der mit dir mult wird das Inventar deiner Sorce ganz schön schnell voll.


----------



## Shurycain (22. Februar 2009)

> sei es nun Orb-Sorc, FC-WB oder Hammerdin



Ich wollte auch D2 Rerollen, aber die Begriffe sagen mir alles nix. Könnte die mir pls einer Übersetzen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke,

Shury


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Februar 2009)

Eine Orb-Sorc ist eine Zauberin, deren Hauptangriff der Orb (= Frostphäre) ist. Meist kombiniert mit Feuerball oder einem anderen Feuer-Angriff.

Ein WC-WB ist ein Fireclaws-Werebear (Feuerklauen-Werbär), also ein Druide in Werbär-Wandelform, der hauptsächlich mit der Attacke Feuerklauen angreift. Sehr gut für Hardcore geeignet, da er ein großes Lebenspolster hat.

Ein Hammerdin ist ein Paladin, der mit dem Hammer-Skill angreift, wurde ja schon erklärt, denk ich.


----------



## Shurycain (23. Februar 2009)

K, danke dir.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (23. Februar 2009)

Erstmal Zustimmung für Bloodberry -> Hammerdin, finde ich genauso ungeeignet als Start-Char (zu Equipabhängig)

Wenn du nur Meppel Runs auf Hölle machen willst, ist die Blizzard oder Orb Sorc denke ich eine gute Wahl.

Wenn du allgemein durch Hölle gut durchrennen willst dann empfiehlt sich eine Dual Sorc. Macht zwar nich den Mega-Schaden aber du kommst mit fast allem sehr gut klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yêjar (24. Februar 2009)

sos Fb /orb > optimal für immums , eni hast du ja eh nochent also telen besser als das laufen *__*


hm ne kick assa soll gut sein haben viele gemeint aber selber net probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich selber war mal n trapsen freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und light immum > np  man muss nur wissn wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## ChiisanaAkuma (25. Februar 2009)

bei der Traps assa kannst du auf Feureschlag skillen oder auf Schattenkrieger um immune zu töten und natürlich noch den merc aus dem 2 akt
ich Persöhnlich ziehe den Feuerschlag vor und da er durch die haupt skillz auch gepusht wird und mit ein paar + gegenständen auch ordentlich schaden macht serh nützlich

aber ich würde dir auch erst mal ne sorc empfehlen für item runs dann kannst du auch chillig deine chars ausstatten


----------



## Scub4 (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe auch kürzlich mit einer gruppe von Freunden neu angefangen, und bis jetzt (2 Akt Albtraum) hatte ich mit meinem Amok-Barbar überhaupt keine Probleme.

Allein kann er ordentlich Schaden austeilen, und im Gruppenspiel ist er dank seiner Kriegsschreie ein gern gesehener Begleiter. Resistente Gegner findest du quasi nicht, da er ja durch Amok reinen Magieschaden austeilt, und dafür gibt es kaum immune. Wenn man dem Guide dem ich folge glauben darf, funktioniert das auch auf 8-players-hölle noch. Von den Items her ist er eigentlich recht chillig, da er größtenteils billig, aber dennoch gut auszustatten ist. Den vollständigen Guide findest du hier :Guide

So, vllt konnte ich damit weiterhelfen. Da ich bis jetzt ausschließlich mit Freunden über LAN gespielt habe, kann ich mit den begriffen Ladder und Non-Ladder leider nicht so viel anfangen, aber ich hoffe das es dir trotzdem irgendwie hilft.


Mfg, Scub4


----------



## LeonPharae (2. April 2009)

ALso ich spiele nun schon seit über 4 jahren diablo und hab schon sehr oft neu angefangen 
zu empfehlen ist auf jeden fall ein Totenbeschwörer den du darauf skillst skelette wiederzu beleben den fluch verstärkter schaden und kadaver explosion 
ist meiner meinung nach der geeigneteste char für den kleinen geldbeutel


----------



## ciaz (2. April 2009)

Ich finde, dass sich keine Klasse eignet. Jede ist ein Manapotloch ohne Leech/Insight (was auch immer). Spaetestens ab Level 6-8 wird dir auffallen, dass dir einfach die Items fehlen und die Mob Kills ziehen sich. Falls du LoD spielst, finde ich, dass die Assa da noch am besten zu spielen ist. Bis Level 10-12 als Melee, danach als Trapsin. Ab Level 18 laesst sich der Hammerdin einigermassen spielen (allerdings verbraet der immer noch Mana wie bloede) und ab Level 24 sehr gut die Trapsin (hol dir so schnell wie moeglich Insight für einen Akt2 Merc). Gut lassen sich die meisten Klassen aber erst ab Level 30 mit dem Hauptskill spielen, vor allem wenn sie ein wenig Equip haben.

Ich würde dir also raten für deinen ersten Char eine Gruppe zu suchen und dir den Char zu erstellen, der dir am meisten zusagt.


----------



## xartos (2. April 2009)

frost oder fire sorc eignet sich als einsteiger am besten, wegen teleport und man macht viel schaden ohne gutes equip zu haben. Hammerdin sind auf enigma angewiesen sonst taugen die nichts zum farmen und blizsorc is ohne infinity und gutes equip genauso nutzlos. Barbar würde ich dir auf jeden fall abraten, ohne perfektes equip wirst du ständig sterben. Summoner ist natürlich auch ziemlich geil aber vorallem bei bossen ist er schlecht weil die skelette fast nur gut zum blocken sind und ohne ständig neue leichen siehts irgendwann übel aus^^ kickassa ist sehr equip abhängig, und dieses equip ist sehr teuer. trapse ist immer wieder ein leicht zu spielernder char, aber trotzdem sollte der erste char eine sorc sein weil ohne teleportieren einfach alles viel zu lange dauert.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. April 2009)

Denke nicht, dass die Zauberin für einen Anfänger gut geeignet ist, da sie sehr schnell stirbt, wenn man nicht gut aufpasst.
Außerdem hat man als Anfänger das Problem, dass man sich verstatet und verskillt und dann wird die Zauberin spätestens ab Alptraum unspielbar.


----------



## Nick1414 (3. April 2009)

Verstaten/Verskillen? inDiablo.de -> da gibts Guides, damit das nicht passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorc ist richtig gespielt schon ne gute Anfängerklasse, am besten, wenn n Freund von dir zufällig Pala/Barb ist.
Ansonsten kann ich nen Paladin empfehlen. Das Equip zu beschaffen ist zwar ätzend, der lässt sich aber bis Hölle ganz gut spielen (entweder als Fanazealot oder Hammerdin).
Trap-Assas lassen sich meiner Meinung nach auch ganz gut spielen, oder eben n Ele-Dudu, alles andere ist entweder in Baalruns später nicht gern gesehen (Summon-Dudus oder -Necros wegen der verloren Ep durch von den Summons getötete Gegner) oder anfangs zu schwierig.
Hoff, ich konnte helfen

Cheers


----------



## jeef (5. April 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich spiele das Spiel seit Release und ich spiele es noch immer.
> Ich denke schon, dass ich Ahnung von eigentlich jeder Klasse habe, sei es nun Orb-Sorc, FC-WB oder Hammerdin, habe fast alles schon gespielt.
> 
> Und du kommst mit dem Hammerdin in Hölle nunmal nicht sonderlich weit, wenn du absolut keine Grundlage an Items hast.



Dem TE wird der Thread wohl egal sein schon bissel her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber @ bloodberry
tut mir Leid aber das du denkst das du Ahnung hast widerspricht sich absolut mit deinem letzten Satz.

Ein Hammerdin kann schon fast nackt gespielt werden man sollte nur auf Resis achten ab Alp.

Gerade jetzt wos es mit 1.10 die Lamer-RWs schlechthin gegeben hatte.
Spirit in die Hand 
Spirit als Schild
Lore aufn Kopp
dem Merc noch Insight inne Hand.
und der Rest ist eigentlich vollkommen egal zum einfachen durchspielen.
und die Runen dafür findet jeder beim normalen zocken die Rohlinge auch.
nackt macht er schon wenn er ausgeskillt ist ~ 3600 dmg PRO HAMMER!
Wer damit net klar kommt sollte lieber nen anderes Game spielen besonders da es netmal Immune gibt und verskillbar ist der eigentlich auch nur schwer ^^

aber um dem TE vllt doch nochmal was zu raten.
Sum-Nec (macht alles kann alles ^^ selbst ÜTrist)
Trapse (Fireblast maxen. und es gibt keine wirklichen Immunen) <-- machen viele net -.-
Dual-Sorc (Orb-FB-Meteor,kann auch alles ohne Probleme)
Blizzard-Sorc geht auch (rest Punkte in FW und 1 in FM das mit Merc zusammen reicht für CIs)
Hammerdin halt (langsweilig zuspielen kann aber alles alleine machen)
und mein absoluter Favorit zum Anfangen
eine Java spielt sich mit dem letzten Mist an items ohne Probleme durchs Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für Abkürzungen
Gibt auf indiablo3.de nen Lexikon zum nachgucken^^
würde da eh mal gucken gibt da genug Guide etc. dann kann nix mehr schief gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long jeef

PS:


-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Hammerdin?
> Der Hammerdin ist der am stärksten auf gutes Equip aka den reichen Spieler fokussierte Char. Keine Ahnung, wie man sowas einem Neueinsteiger raten kann.


stimmt auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er ist weder Equip abhängig noch für reiche Spieler ^^
Am stärksten Equipabhängig und teuer von den Mainstream Chars wäre eine
LightSorc.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. April 2009)

Das volle Potential des Hammerdings kann man erst mit High-End Items auskosten, wie z.B. Enigma oder HotO.
Da kommt man selbst als reicher Spieler legit nur sehr schwer ran und genau darum ging es mir.

Nur weil sich deine Meinung von meiner Meinung unterscheidet, heißt das nicht, dass alles, was ich sage, falsch ist. o.O


----------



## jeef (5. April 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Das volle Potential des Hammerdings kann man erst mit High-End Items auskosten, wie z.B. Enigma oder HotO.
> Da kommt man selbst als reicher Spieler legit nur sehr schwer ran und genau darum ging es mir.
> 
> Nur weil sich deine Meinung von meiner Meinung unterscheidet, heißt das nicht, dass alles, was ich sage, falsch ist. o.O



Naja du hast aber auch gesagt,das man einen Hammerdin nicht als "Start-Char" empfehlen sollte und das ist schon falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Enigma is beim Hammerdin weder von Nöten noch das Optimum es geht nur um das +1 zu Teleport und damit kann jeder Caster
etwas anfangen. Die restlichen Stats sind zwar nett,brauch der Hammer aber im Normalfall überhaupt nicht.
Und um die uminöse Herkunft der Runen (im Normalfall) brauch man sich auch garnicht erst zu unterhalten :/

Optimum wäre vom DMG her auch kein Hoto sondern ein Szepter +2Pala +3Hammer +3Konz (aber wohl kaum findbar).
Zudem wäre ein Hoto auf allen möglichen Chars brauchbar und teilweise auch das Optimum,das würe dann heißen
nur weil die Chars im High-End so teuer sind und das sind sie alle,(deshalb heißt es ja High-End) nicht als Startchar zumachen sind! ^^

Und ich sage ja nicht das ein Hammerdin nicht teuer ist "am Ende" aber das ist nun wirklich jeder Char und jede Variante wenn man nun wirklich 
das Letzte rausholen will.

PS: Items wie Eni,CoH,CtA,Infi brauch man für keinen Char weder ihm High-End noch so.... das liegt immer ganz alleine an den Leuten die ja leider
immer nur MEHR MEHR Damage machen wollen. Die HR-RWs sind alle suboptimal und sind für die Leute gedacht die wirklich viel spielen und mal in
den Genuss kommen eine HR zufinden(oder mehrere  ) Ich hab mir mal ein Infinity gecubed nur aus HFQ-Runen und selbst gefundenen das war so eine
Arbeit und das werde ich sicherlich nie nie wieder tun weil es einfach unnötig war.Hat man sowas einmal gemacht wird man solche RWs keinem empfehlen
weil diese sich die eh aus dem Channel oder diversen Foren holen.Alleine schon weil man so eine unendliche Wut den "Cheatern" gegenüber entwickelt.

Bitte jetzt keine Highrune-Diskussion starten,das führt eh zu nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long jeef


----------



## Ruediger (9. April 2009)

probieren geht über studieren


----------



## searinus (9. April 2009)

ich habe mir einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gemacht
natürlich auf hammer geskillt...es ist alles eine frage der connections, denn es ist wichtig freunde zu haben die einem beim mulen helfen können und beim traden von sachen helfen!
bevor du anfängst dich auf lvl 23986458476 zu hauen suche dir lieber ein loyalen friend der dich nicht hackt etc.
und wenn man dann einen equip bedingten char machen will
ist es wirklich schlauer solch einen zu machen!
es macht sehr viel mehr spaß sich hart und schwer sein equip zu sammeln
also empfehle ich dir einen hammerdin...glaubt mir mit dem liegt man echt nich falsch!!
(einfach vital. skillen dann macht man bei den attributen schonmal nichts falsch)


----------



## Garziil (9. April 2009)

vorgestern installiert. blizz sorc gemacht und ist gestern auf lvl 75 gekommen. bin mit blizzard total unzufrieden. es ist einfach zu ungenau wo jetzt genau dmg im blizzard gemacht wird. ich persönlich finde eine meteorsorc deutlich entspannter. man weiss genau wo der meteor aufschlägt, wo er dmg macht etc.


----------



## oneq (9. April 2009)

Um jeef zu unterstützen schreibe ich doch auch nochmal hier rein, auch um das Ganze klarzustellen:
Ein Hammerdin ist der nach dem Summoner am leichtesten zu spielende Char. Der summoner spielt sich lediglich
ein wenig sicherer, aber auch langsamer. Für einen Hammerdin dagegen gibt es im ganzen Spiel nur ein
Monster, das er nicht töten kann und zwar die Heulbestie in Akt3.
Außerdem macht er selbst ohne +skills brachialen Schaden. Ich glaube selbst nackt macht er mit ~lvl83
4000+ dmg. Und das reicht in solo games allemal^^
Dadurch dass es ein Pala ist, kommt er noch dazu relativ leicht an MaxBlock durch Heiliges Schild ran.
Wenn man dann bei seinem Equip noch ein bisschen auf Resistenzen achtet und dem Söldner das sehr günstig
zu bekommene Einsicht in die Hand gibt und somit Hammer spammen kann, ist er der mit Abstand am
unausbalancierteste Char im Spiel.
@bloodberry Natürlich wird er noch kranker gibt man ihm die High Rws, aber wir gehen ja von einem Spieler aus,
der gerade anfängt und da sind Charaktere (gilt nur wenn man alleine spielen kann, was ich zwar nicht wirklich
nachvollziehen kann, aber gut), die in der Lage sind, die meisten Gegner im Spiel selbstständig zu töten sehr wichtig.
Das ist kein Druide, keine 1-ele-sorc und kein Druide. Da es kaum physisch Immune im Spiel gibt und diese über
Eleschaden auf dem Equip leicht ausgeschaltet werden können, wenn man sie nicht einfach schlicht ignoriert, ist auch
ein Summoner empfehlenswert.
Sollte man im Battle.Net spielen, kann ich die ganze Diskussion nicht verstehen, weil dort könnte man einfach einen
Char spielen, der nachfolgende ausrüstet. Beispielsweise eignet sich hierzu die Blizzardsorc vorzüglich:
Die Mephisto-Killerin schlechthin, da Teleport + Treppentrick. Und im Battle.Net ist es völlig egal, ob man nun alle Mobs
töten kann oder nicht, man spielt ja sowieso meist in einer Party oder kann sich zumindest mit einer behelfen, sollte
man an einer Stelle im Spiel Probleme haben.

Aber wie gesagt: Hammerdin ist ein spitzen Startcharakter, da er einfach nicht auf Equip angewiesen ist und dieses
lediglich ein Bonus darstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (14. Juni 2009)

Hammerdin=auf hammer geskillter paladin , ": ist immernoch die härteste klasse und ist eig auch bei jedem der stärke und schwere rüssi schätzt beliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und für nen neueanfang....kann ich eig auch nur den anfangs paladin empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diablo3 (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn es extrem leicht, aber auch gemütlich laufen soll: 
Summon-Nec mit Kadaver-Explosion

Wenn man sicher alles killen will und aus dem Char nachher noch was highend-mäßiges werden soll:
Hammerdin

Wenn man schnellstmöglich MF-Runs auf Bosse machen will:
Sorc (z.B. Orb /FB Hybrid)



Das sind so die klassischen Einstiegschars. Assa und co. gehen natürlich auch locker ... nur von Barb / Bow / Zealer/ Wolf /[...] würde ich abraten, wenn du noch keine Waffen besitzt. Hdin hat den großen Vorteil, dass man ihn mit Crap-Equip fast Vitaonly spielen kann, um sich so nicht die Statpoints zu versauen. Wer das beachtet, der kann nachher mit besserem Equip einen richtig guten Char draus machen.


----------



## Cirrm (23. Juni 2009)

java spielt sich auch ganz gut zum anfang und das gear bekommt man mehr als günstig wenn man nich perfektem nachläuft


----------



## Akando (24. Juni 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Hammerdin?
> *Recht günstig kommst du mit einer Zauberin weg*, auch ein Werwolf oder -bär wäre denkbar. Sind beide für den Anfang recht günstig auszustatten und können trotzdem was reißen.






-bloodberry- schrieb:


> *Denke nicht, dass die Zauberin für einen Anfänger gut geeignet ist*, da sie sehr schnell stirbt, wenn man nicht gut aufpasst.
> Außerdem hat man als Anfänger das Problem, dass man sich verstatet und verskillt und dann wird die Zauberin spätestens ab Alptraum unspielbar.



Der 03.04 ist zwar schon etwas her, aber muss ich die beiden Beiträge verstehen?


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Juni 2009)

Beim ersten Beitrag ging es um die Kosten der Ausrüstung, beim zweiten Beitrag um die Eignung als Anfänger-Char.
Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Juni 2009)

Da der Threadersteller sich schon mit dem Spiel auskennt, denke ich nicht, dass man darauf achten muss, dass es ein Anfänger-Char ist, eher im Gegenteil. Deswegen rate ich dir eine Klasse zu spielen, die du einfach noch nicht gespielt hast (falls es noch eine gibt, die übrig ist) und einfach mal ohne Vorlage skillst. Mal was neues ausprobieren!
Falls es keine Klasse mehr gibt, die du noch nicht kennst, nehme die, bei der es am längsten her war, dass du sie gespielt hast. Ich hatte mal vor rinigrn Jahren D2 ausgeliehen und spielte den Druiden. Irgendwie hatte ich dann letztes Jahr Sehnsucht danach, hab's mir gekauft und wieder einen Druiden erstellt. Und ich muss sagen: Es war ein tolles Gefühl gewesen, wieder mit ihm umher zu ziehen und dann sogar noch ein bisschen weiter zu kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um es nochmal kurz zu fassen: Mut zur Lücke und Mut zum Individualismus! (falls es das Wort nicht gibt ist es ein Neologismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Diablo3 (24. Juni 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da der Threadersteller sich schon mit dem Spiel auskennt, denke ich nicht, dass man darauf achten muss, dass es ein Anfänger-Char ist, eher im Gegenteil. Deswegen rate ich dir eine Klasse zu spielen, die du einfach noch nicht gespielt hast (falls es noch eine gibt, die übrig ist) und einfach mal ohne Vorlage skillst. Mal was neues ausprobieren!
> Falls es keine Klasse mehr gibt, die du noch nicht kennst, nehme die, bei der es am längsten her war, dass du sie gespielt hast. Ich hatte mal vor rinigrn Jahren D2 ausgeliehen und spielte den Druiden. Irgendwie hatte ich dann letztes Jahr Sehnsucht danach, hab's mir gekauft und wieder einen Druiden erstellt. Und ich muss sagen: Es war ein tolles Gefühl gewesen, wieder mit ihm umher zu ziehen und dann sogar noch ein bisschen weiter zu kommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Selbst erdachte Skillungen kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen ... die funktionierenden Konzepte sind alle bekannt. Da würde es sich also eher lohnen mal einen Guide zu lesen.  Selbst wenn man sich nur die Skillung abschaut, weil man die anderen Items noch nicht hat.


----------



## MasterThardus (25. Juni 2009)

Also prinzipiell eignet sich jede Klasse zum Anfangen. Ich denke aber, dass der Barbar eine der am leichtesten zu beherrschenden Klassen im Spiel ist. Trotzdem würde ich dir raten das zu spielen was dir am meisten zusagt.


----------



## Diablo3 (25. Juni 2009)

WW Barbs sind eher eine der schwersten Klassen, da man schon sehr flott und präzise mit der Maus arbeiten muss, um wirklich gute WW auszuführen.
Im early Game hat man als Barb immer Manaprobleme und später teilt man selbst mit Highend Equip zu wenig Schaden aus - dazu kommt noch das Problem, dass man auf Iron Maiden achten muss, da man sonst mit einem falschen Angriff verreckt.


----------



## Iwarsnit (25. Juni 2009)

Hmmm, der klassische Startchar war bei mir in nahezu jeder Season ein Armymancer bis Meppel (NM) hier Ausrüstung gefarmt und eine Orbsorc gestartet die wird gespielt bis inkl. Baal auf Hell. Schöner Char und nicht zu Ausrüstungsabhängig, davon mal abgesehen kann man mit Ihr Ausrüstung für die Wunschklasse farmen.

Mit Ihr hab ich dann in aller Regel meine Meleesorcs aufgebaut. Achja, wenn Du nicht Hardcore spielst ist es auch egal mit was Du anfängst. Der beste Char ist der, der Dir Spass macht

Hau rein und viel Spass


----------



## McChrystal (11. November 2009)

Auch wenn der Fred schon alt ist, ist es für mich aktuell, da ich am WE wieder Mal einen neuen Ladderchar erstellt habe.

Ich steige normalerweise mit einer Orb/FB Soso oder einer Java in die Laddersaison ein (je nach Lust und Laune). Habe dieses Mal mit einem Hurricane Dudu begonnen, werde das aber nicht mehr tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Für mich muss der Anfangschar schnell und einfach grosse Mengen an Mobs plätten können, um Equip, Gems und Runen zu farmen. Der Hamerdin ist mir dabei zu langsam, auch wenn er imba ist. Nach meiner Erfahrung bietet sich eine Soso am besten an, da sie bis und mit NM itemunabhängig alles locker solo schnell farmen kann (teleport ftw). Bis dann spielt es keine grosse Rolle, welche Spec man wählt.  Insight, Spirit und die einfachen Runenwörter kann man dann gut selbst erfarmen. Java ist auf NM auch noch nett, auf Hell macht sie imo ohne gutes Equip zu wenig Schaden.

Auf Hell konnte ich mit meiner FB Soso bisher am besten solo Farmen, auch wenn einige Gebiete dann tabu werden. Andy, Meph, alle Keys sind kein Problem. Diablo und Baal sind aber schwer möglich (grosses Minus für die FB Soso).
Wenn man natürlich Enigma besitzt, führt kein Weg am Hammerdin vorbei, wenn man Bossruns machen will. Ohne Eni, naja, mir gefällt der Hammerdin halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------

